# Muscle ache and pain



## Rinahen (Jun 26, 2011)

I have been on thyroid medication for years ... just recently learned I have Hashimoto's and the endo doctor has me taking .112 one night and .125 the next night... recently I have been experiencing muscle achiness and weakness... do you think this is related to my thyroid... I know with autoimmune conditions, you are more apt to get other chronic conditions... can't help but think I've developed rheumatoid arthritis... or maybe it's a problem with my meds... if I'm on the right dose, would I still be having symptoms... mine are these body aches (back, feet, and hands) and tiredness... please help!!!

Rina


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I know before I was started on thyroid medication I was constantly getting sore joints, stiff fingers upon waking, strange lower back pain, sore muscles, and cold hands & feet. With dose increases some of that has gotten much better.

The catch is that hypo and hyper symptoms aren't really mutually exclusive. You could be getting too little medication, too much medication, or it could be something else entirely. I agree and definitely believe the theory that individuals with autoimmune disease(s) are more likely to develop others, too. Family members are walking proof, as I am myself.

You can get checked for rheumatoid arthritis with a simple blood test (still need to do this myself). It's hard to walk that line of not wanting to look for any new problems, while balancing that with being proactive and preventative.

If your doc only recently bumped up your medication it could be your body going through an adjustment process, too.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

If you're really concerned, see a rheumatologist. While there are some blood tests that are indicative of rheumatoid problems, some people like me are "sero-negative" which means we don't test positive. A good rheumatologist will be able to focus on the joints that ache and usually determine if there are other causal factors.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rinahen said:


> I have been on thyroid medication for years ... just recently learned I have Hashimoto's and the endo doctor has me taking .112 one night and .125 the next night... recently I have been experiencing muscle achiness and weakness... do you think this is related to my thyroid... I know with autoimmune conditions, you are more apt to get other chronic conditions... can't help but think I've developed rheumatoid arthritis... or maybe it's a problem with my meds... if I'm on the right dose, would I still be having symptoms... mine are these body aches (back, feet, and hands) and tiredness... please help!!!
> 
> Rina


Rina............it could be or not. The best thing to do is to get TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 run.

Post the results and the ranges here.

Here is info on the FREES.

FREE T3 explained by Woliner
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Also, what criteria did the doctor use to diagnose your Hashimoto's?

Have you had your ferritin checked?

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Rinahen said:


> I have been on thyroid medication for years ... just recently learned I have Hashimoto's and the endo doctor has me taking .112 one night and .125 the next night... recently I have been experiencing muscle achiness and weakness... do you think this is related to my thyroid... I know with autoimmune conditions, you are more apt to get other chronic conditions... can't help but think I've developed rheumatoid arthritis... or maybe it's a problem with my meds... if I'm on the right dose, would I still be having symptoms... mine are these body aches (back, feet, and hands) and tiredness... please help!!!
> 
> Rina


It's likely the hashimoto's which you recently were diagnosed with.

Please post your lab's with ranges.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm 65 so I'm never sure what to associate my aches and pains with BUT recently I've been honestly hurting all over, literally from my neck to my feet. I had a painfully stiff neck for 4-5 days, the muscles in my upper arms have ached, my calf muscles hurt...and then this morning I took my first 120 mg Armour and I really do feel much better right now. I'd say the severity of the pain I've been experiencing was about like having the flu...right now it's gone!

Who knows what tomorrow will bring - this may just be a coincidence or something else but I'm enjoying not hurting.


----------

